# Bridgeable amp question



## Purplehaze707 (Aug 5, 2012)

So i have a lightning audio strike s4.600 amp my neighbor gave me, its pretty much two amps in one, with chanell 1/2 being separate from chanell 3/4.
Now i kno with this amp that i can bridge channels 1/2 together aswell as 3/4.
I know that chanells 1/2 will run 90watts and 3/4 will run 225 watts through each channel
And my neighbor told me to bridge chanell 1 to chanell 3 and chanell 2 to chanell 4 to get the 315watt power out put for my subs, but my question is do you guys think this is possible?

Here's some info on the amp: The Strike S4.600 is a 4-channel amp featuring high level inputs,selectable high or low pass filters with variable cutoff frequency,bass boost, remote bass control,and line outputs. Power ratings for this unit are listed as 60 watts x2 + 150 watts x2 into 4 ohms and 90 watts x2 + 225 watts x2 into 2 ohms. In a bridged configuration, the S4.600 is rated for 180 watts + 450 watts into 4 ohms. Three accessory items were included with our test unit,the Powercell and two Fanmodules. The Powercell is a 0.5 Farad cap that can be connected via a large modular plug. The Fanmodules are replacement top panels for the amp that are fitted with 2.25-inch muffin-type fans.

Performance The S4.600 utilizes a separate power supply for each pair of channels,which are dissimilar in maximum output power. Channels 1 and 2 produce about 75 watts each into 4 ohms while channels 3 and 4 produce about 173 watts each into the same impedance. This essentially defines the S4.600 as two separate amps that share a chassis and power connection. In the lab,this made the testing a bit more involved,producing nearly twice as many specifications. In the accompanying table,I’ve included separate specs for each section of the amp in most cases. Current draw and efficiency tests were performed as a single amp,with each section adjusted to one third of its respective maximum output. Turn on/off noises were a bit high by competition standards,but the differences between the noises of each section of the amp were negligible.

One interesting effect of the dual power supplies is that no matter how hard you drive channels 3 and 4,1 and 2 remain unaffected and vice versa. However,this is a test bench phenomenon; we have a voltage regulated power supply. In a car, when 3 and 4 hit hard enough to cause a voltage drop,1 and 2 might see it as well unless you have plenty of caps and reserve alternator power.

From a performance standpoint,the S4.600 is quite impressive. Channels 1 and 2 provide a clean,quiet power source for your front stage while channels 3 and 4 can be used to drive rear speakers at 173 watts x2 or as a substantial subwoofer amp in a bridged configuration.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont think that this amp or any 4 channel can do this...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

Purplehaze707 said:


> And my neighbor told me to bridge chanell 1 to chanell 3 and chanell 2 to chanell 4 to get the 315watt power out put for my subs, but my question is do you guys think this is possible?


Negative.

http://www.lightningaudio.com/latech/library/2006/Amplifiers/LA_Strike_S4_Amps.pdf


----------

